
Delusional and Actionable: My daily plan by hour as an entrepreneur  - grantgrant
http://www.guotime.com/2012/06/delusional-actionable-daily-plan-hour-entrepreneur/
======
Edmond
If you need startup code let me know. I built holoklip.com as a video clipping
and commenting tool for education. Comments are based on clips not just the
whole video.

You may find it useful, if so, we can discuss terms:)

here is an example of a long video clipped and ready for commenting:
<http://holoklip.blogspot.com/>

ekemokai at gmail.com

